# If you had a choice which USA city would you like to live in?



## caffn8me (Nov 9, 2005)

Let's stick to mainland USA (so no Hawaii or Alaska) - assuming that you could get a job or otherwise afford to live in any city in the USA which would it be?

I'd be torn between San Francisco, San Diego and New York City I think although there are other cities I like to visit too.

Over the past couple of years I've been doing quite a lot of work about 50 miles south of Atlanta, GA but although I like Atlanta I'm not sure I'd want to live there.  I've had potential job offers (which have yet to materialize) in Las Vegas, Washington DC and Orflando, FL.


----------



## jasper17 (Nov 9, 2005)

The Chicago area, which is where I live now, or Austin, TX.  Maybe St. Louis and maybe Vegas.


----------



## Eye<3Colour (Nov 9, 2005)

I grew up in St. Louis, theres places better then that!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 But i would prob choose to live in the city of chicago. I love the city so much. Its just the right size, with just the right shopping, entertainment, all 4 seasons, a "beach" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 etc!! I prob think about once a week, how i wish i lived in chicago


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 9, 2005)

I nearly included Chicago in my list but I'd have to live somewhere inside the loop.  I like the fact it's possible to walk in the city and there's some great shopping too


----------



## professionaltart (Nov 9, 2005)

i live in NYC and I dont think I could live anywhere else.

Though Dallas or Austin are a close second.


----------



## Isis (Nov 10, 2005)

Are you trying to decide where you'd like to go should these offers materialize?? I spend ALOT of time in the DC area, I like it, but I don't love it. I'd probably choose NYC b/c it's a more spontanious city


----------



## KMFH (Nov 10, 2005)

Los Angeles, then Houston, hands down.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FairladyZ* 
_Are you trying to decide where you'd like to go should these offers materialize?? I spend ALOT of time in the DC area, I like it, but I don't love it. I'd probably choose NYC b/c it's a more spontanious city 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Sadly not, the offers are unlikely to materialize.  Two came from staff at government agencies and not being a US citizen causes visa problems for me.  I've visited a lot of places in the US though and am simply curious where other folks would live if they had a choice.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *KMEFH* 
_Los Angeles, then Houston, hands down._

 
I've been to Houston and LA.  In LA the real glamour is behind closed doors and the city really isn't walkable and doesn't have great public transport (both things I value in a city).  I couldn't cope with the humidity in Houston.


----------



## moonrevel (Nov 10, 2005)

Part of me wants to say San Fran, but at heart I'm really not a west coast kind of girl.  I have the unfortunate problem of living in one of those post-industrial wasteland cities that aren't very exciting, but its residents grow very attached to it and seem adverse to leaving.  I would probably say Chicago or DC, the former because I really like the city, and the latter because I am studying Political Science, and that beating heart of federal power is very attractive to me.


----------



## user4 (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i live in NYC and I dont think I could live anywhere else.

Though Dallas or Austin are a close second._

 
you live in ny??? how come i didnt know that??? what mac do you work at??? im in the city too, it's why i ask... 

anywho... i gotta agree with the missy over here... im in nyc and i dont think i could live anywhere else, but if i was forced i would say... ummm... well i dont know... i guess suburbs to try something different (even though i think i would go completly insane)...


----------



## Juneplum (Nov 10, 2005)

hmm,NYC (cos i went to school there), LA, Vegas and  amazingly, birmingham alabama is on my list now..  i spent 2 weeks there on a business trip and fell in love with it!


----------



## melozburngr (Nov 10, 2005)

Vegas, definitely Vegas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  hee hee


----------



## iiifugaziii (Nov 10, 2005)

SEATTLE!!! i've wanted to live there for years.


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 10, 2005)

This is going to sound wierd but Fayettville Georgia. I lived there 1st through 4th grade and I still consider it my home. The only bad thing about that place is it is soo humid. But I love it there becouse everyone is so unbelievably nice. It's like everybody is family. I still go back there every summer to visit my best friend. 

 I think I also want to check out New York, I think it would be fun to do some schooling there. 

 The only place that I dont reccomend is Oregon. I dont mean to offend anyone when I say this becouse it might just be the part of oregon I live in but most the people here seem to have their noses up in the air. Oregon compared to Georgia is like day and night.


----------



## Corvs Queen (Nov 10, 2005)

CHICAGO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's where Billy is.


----------



## mspixieears (Nov 10, 2005)

Without actually knowing these cities first-hand, I'm tempted to say either NY (because I'll never miss London there) or Boston (because it is the sister city of Melbourne). Perhaps SF? I've been told I'd like it there.


----------



## jenjunsan (Nov 10, 2005)

Gattlinburg, Tenn.-Somewhere in a secluded cabin, with a great big porch and rockers and a gorgeous mountain view.  (yes, I'm only 32)  I would not live in the city if you gave me a million dollars and all the MAC that would fit in my house.  Sorry, no offense, I'm just a country gal!


----------



## Cruella (Nov 10, 2005)

Raleigh, NC area.  I live in Boston now and it is too cold and too expensive for me.


----------



## lovemichelle (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *professionaltart* 
_i live in NYC and I dont think I could live anywhere else.

Though Dallas or Austin are a close second._

 
I don't think I could live anywhere besides NY either.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 10, 2005)

Laguna Beach, CA (before the dumb show made it popular, which was when I went there)
San Diego, CA
Maine, Vermont, New Hampshire


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 10, 2005)

I do have a fondness for Las Vegas.  But would love the opportunity to visit other places in the US.  Especially Virginia, and New York.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_This is going to sound wierd but Fayettville Georgia. I lived there 1st through 4th grade and I still consider it my home. The only bad thing about that place is it is soo humid. But I love it there becouse everyone is so unbelievably nice. It's like everybody is family. I still go back there every summer to visit my best friend. _

 

OMG how funny and sweet! It is so humid here isnt it. My bf lives in Fayetteville, so I make it down there a lot.


----------



## jlhinbrisvegas (Nov 10, 2005)

Definetly Vegas!  My hubby and I love it and have plans to move there a few years down the track.


----------



## tracie (Nov 10, 2005)

Austin or Dallas, TX..maybe Chicago.  Chicago is the only midwest city that I really like..


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 10, 2005)

Am I the only one who goes to Vegas and thinks, "damn, it's fun to visit but I could NEVER live here?" Tourists are so OBNOXIOUS and just in their own world! I couldn't handle being surrounded by them all the time....on that note, though, I would LOVE to live in NYC--NY accomodates for the loads of people it has. Whenever I was in big cities like Chicago or San Fran, I felt claustrophobic (esp. SF--WHOA never again), but NY just felt like home.


----------



## user2 (Nov 10, 2005)

I think I'll go for Miami!!


----------



## user3 (Nov 10, 2005)

I would not live in a "city". I'd move to the country. Gainsville or Flowery Branch GA to exact.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 10, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I would not live in a "city". I'd move to the country. Gainsville or Flowery Branch GA to exact._

 
OMG yall are crackin me up with all of these cities in GA. There are some cute ass little towns here tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Did you use to live here?


----------



## joytheobscure (Nov 10, 2005)

Well, I think I'd go back to Gallup New Mexico area or Farmington- but I do not want to live in Albuquerque its sooo crowded in towns on weekends...  I actually really like Flagstaff AZ - Hmmm... I'd say LA but I couldn't handle the crowds or earthquakes .  Southern Oklahoma is OK - but I adore New Mexico - Its a shame My Husband couldnt' handle living out west.


----------



## jess98765 (Nov 11, 2005)

Ohhh i've never been to USA but NYC sounds so cool!! i'd love to go there one day. Vegas sound very appealing too.... one day i'll travel the world.... until that day comes, i'll just keep dreaming!!!


----------



## fairytale22 (Nov 11, 2005)

SF or NYC.


----------



## HappyHannah (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_OMG how funny and sweet! It is so humid here isnt it. My bf lives in Fayetteville, so I make it down there a lot._

 
 It is soo humid when your not used to it. I remeber last summer I walked out of the airport and all of a sudden my skin felt all grimy. Then I adjusted to it in a few days but then when I came back to Oregon my skin and hair freaked out becouse of all the moisture in the air. *sigh* I realy miss my friends there.


----------



## deathcabber (Nov 11, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HappyHannah* 
_It is soo humid when your not used to it. I remeber last summer I walked out of the airport and all of a sudden my skin felt all grimy. Then I adjusted to it in a few days but then when I came back to Oregon my skin and hair freaked out becouse of all the moisture in the air. *sigh* I realy miss my friends there.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

BTW, bf= best friend not boyfriend! Haha. Anyways, yes we love to spot people at the airport that arent from here. You can always tell because they get a disgusted look as they walk off the plane. Im sowwy you miss you friends tho. You should definetly come back and visit now that we have the aquarium opening!


----------



## xbabygirl (Nov 11, 2005)

san diego. i love it.


----------



## AlliSwan (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zap2it* 
_I would not live in a "city". I'd move to the country. Gainsville or Flowery Branch GA to exact._

 
Ahhhh I'm from Gainesville--born, raised, and still here--one of the few! Voted #1 place to live, like, ten years ago...I love love love it, but I really think I NEED to live in NYC, at least for a couple of years. How I'm going to do that with my boyfriend (who moved to Gville to go to UF and fell in love with the town) and our two 60-lb dogs (I would NEVER have a big dog in the city), I'm not sure....also not sure I'd want to raise a kid there.


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 12, 2005)

STOP WISHING YOU LIVED IN VEGAS...

its really really really not what it seems...its a nice place to visit but its HELL to live here.

115 degree summers
freezing winters
expensive housing
annoying tourists
BAD traffic
and everywhere you go smells like smoke.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_STOP WISHING YOU LIVED IN VEGAS...

its really really really not what it seems...its a nice place to visit but its HELL to live here.

115 degree summers
freezing winters
expensive housing
annoying tourists
BAD traffic
and everywhere you go smells like smoke._

 
Oh god don't say that.  That's where I'm moving in a couple of months.  I can believe the summer, the tourists, the housing (I've had a hard time finding a place) but how cold are the wimters?  I have lived in Chicago most of my life and the winters here are CRAZY.  When that wind hits and causes your bones to chill and your eyes won't stop watering and your lashes freeze together you have truly experinced a hellish winter.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

Winter in Vegas isn't anywhere near as bad as Chicago - you can compare facts and figures (including temperature, humidity and snowfall) below;

Las Vegas 
Chicago 
Vegas is not only warmer than Chicago in the winter but it hardly gets any snowfall.


----------



## Spam.n.Rice (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_SEATTLE!!! i've wanted to live there for years._

 

Yes I love Seattle!!!  I don't think I could live anywhere else....well SF would be my other choice though.


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Winter in Vegas isn't anywhere near as bad as Chicago - you can compare facts and figures (including temperature, humidity and snowfall) below;

Las Vegas 
Chicago 
Vegas is not only warmer than Chicago in the winter but it hardly gets any snowfall._

 
oh i know that haha...I grew up in northern washington and wisconsin, but once you get used to the weather here it gets pretty cold and the climate drops very fast


----------



## jokers_kick (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_Oh god don't say that.  That's where I'm moving in a couple of months.  I can believe the summer, the tourists, the housing (I've had a hard time finding a place) but how cold are the wimters?  I have lived in Chicago most of my life and the winters here are CRAZY.  When that wind hits and causes your bones to chill and your eyes won't stop watering and your lashes freeze together you have truly experinced a hellish winter._

 

haha BELEIVE me I know how that feels, I grew up partially in wisconsin and northern washington, but once you get used to vegas temperature it seems cold haha, and the climate drops pretty fast, but not compared to anywhere up north


----------



## JJones (Nov 12, 2005)

Definately San Francisco...


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Nov 12, 2005)

I want to live in L.A. or Hell-A ha, ha.  San Antonio is nice too.


----------



## aziajs (Nov 12, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jokers_kick* 
_haha BELEIVE me I know how that feels, I grew up partially in wisconsin and northern washington, but once you get used to vegas temperature it seems cold haha, and the climate drops pretty fast, but not compared to anywhere up north_

 
Really?  What part of Wisconsin?  I lived in Madison for like 6 years.  But I can feel you on the temperature change.  I'm sure it is drastic.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 12, 2005)

Last time I was im Milwaukee was January 2003 and the car I was in had a blowout driving back to Chicago at about 2am in the cold!  The tyre repair aerosol was too cold to work and it took about 45 minutes to get the wheel changed - that was cold standing by the side of the road watching all the cars and trucks going past!


----------



## angelstar (Nov 13, 2005)

i want to live in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've also often thought about living in hawaii.... but i've never been there and i dont really think its all palm trees and beaches.... or am i wrong?


----------



## Peaches (Nov 15, 2005)

Miami cos it sounds sexy and glam


----------



## lovejam (Nov 15, 2005)

I live in L.A., and yeah, it's definitely not walkable at all. Public transportation here sucks, too. But, I grew up here, so I'm used to the place.

If I could live somewhere else, though.. Hmm.. There's a few that sound good to me. Seattle, WA; Salem, MA; Boston, MA.

Salem is where my dad grew up, but I haven't been there because there's no relatives to visit. They all moved here. I said Boston also because I imagine it's a bigger city than Salem, and I don't know how well I'd do in a smaller town. I don't know how small or large Salem is, though.

I said Seattle just because I like rain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




edit: Wait a sec... I just looked it up, and there's way less crime in Salem than in Boston. Salem wins. If I lived in Salem, a visit to Boston would only be a short drive away.


----------



## pale blue (Nov 15, 2005)

My pick is for Colorado, I want to see mountains from my back yard! I'm a little sick of the tri-state area now, and Jersey property taxes are killing me


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Nov 15, 2005)

NYC all the way! I've always dreamed of living there...


----------



## stacey (Nov 15, 2005)

good 'ole San Diego. lovely lovely town.


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *deathcabber* 
_OMG yall are crackin me up with all of these cities in GA. There are some cute ass little towns here tho 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you use to live here?_

 

Yes, actually almost all of my family lives in GA. I grew up in Buford. I moved when I was 15 to california.
My roots are very deep in GA.


----------



## CaliKris (Nov 15, 2005)

I am over living in the OC/LA area, thre are just WAY too many prople here. I don't think I could ever leave Southern California though! I would LOVE to live in San Diego! I love it there!


----------



## user3 (Nov 15, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AlliSwan* 
_Ahhhh I'm from Gainesville--born, raised, and still here--one of the few! Voted #1 place to live, like, ten years ago...I love love love it, but I really think I NEED to live in NYC, at least for a couple of years. How I'm going to do that with my boyfriend (who moved to Gville to go to UF and fell in love with the town) and our two 60-lb dogs (I would NEVER have a big dog in the city), I'm not sure....also not sure I'd want to raise a kid there._

 

YAY! I lived in Flowery Branch for a few years before moving to CA. I really miss GA but right now I am planted in CA. At least until my son gets older. I have moved him around a good bit so it's time to settle down. All my family lives in GA. Well, most of them. Just thinking about them makes me cry. I thought I was going to get to see them soon but I have to go to help my cousin  in OR out first. She is all alone and having a baby. Poor girl is scared! I don't blame her. Hell, I am scared for her.
God,  I miss going to ridethe Pink Pig at Chrsitmas! I miss summers in FL and having HUGE family reunions. Ok I am starting to cry gotta stop now.


----------



## caffn8me (Nov 15, 2005)

I have to say that the locals in rural GA are really friendly.  Everyone I meet asks me when I'm going to move there but I think it's just my English accent they find fascinating!


----------



## 72Cosmo (Nov 16, 2005)

I have lived in Tucson, Az since I was nine and I love it except for the long hot summers. I would like to live someone where it's  cooler in the summer but I love our winters. It's hard in the summer because there's no school but it's way too hot to play outside. I think it's supposed to be 80 today and it's November.


----------



## circusflavouredgum (Nov 16, 2005)

NYC, Chicago, or SF are my 3 choices. I ave been to NYC and SF and love them both for their big-cityness. I'm just a big city girl. We live in Vegas now and it seems so small to me! My husband is from London so he loves the idea of NYC (even though he's never been there..).


----------



## Shawna (Nov 17, 2005)

If I had to move out of Canada, I'd definitely want to move to Seattle.  I've been there quite a few times and I am in love with it.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Nov 19, 2005)

Los Angeles and Vegas i miss living in both so much....


----------



## Sarah (Dec 5, 2005)

I'd love to move to Orlando, FL.
I was out there in september and everything about the place was amazing, I could live there easily and very happily


----------



## jackie100 (Jan 2, 2006)

Los Angeles for sure, second choice would be Miami


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 2, 2006)

I live in the uk but i always wanted to live in vegas!


----------



## funKyVibeS* (Jan 2, 2006)

Orange County


----------



## valley (Jan 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Spam.n.Rice* 
_Yes I love Seattle!!!  I don't think I could live anywhere else....well SF would be my other choice though._

 
yeah, If I had to move to the states I would go for Seattle too..since its the most similar to Vancouver (Canada)


----------



## Classic Beauty (Jan 2, 2006)

Austin, NYC, Boston or San Fran.

I live in Texas right now and Dallas and Houston wouldn't be enjoyable places to live.  My mom lived in Dallas the past 6 months and the people there are down right snooty.  But it has GREAT shopping.


----------



## kimmy (Jan 2, 2006)

i don't think i ever want to live anywhere outside of southern california. i know, most people hate it because of the traffic and cost of living, but i've never lived outside here and i wouldn't want to.

i'd love to move to costa mesa or huntington beach, california. i spend most of my time in those places anyway haha. that's pretty much a pipe dream though unless i stumble onto some massive fortune


----------



## bluegrassbabe (Jan 2, 2006)

I love Vegas. I'm never ready to leave when I visit there.


----------



## jackie100 (May 12, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *THE ANTHEM* 
_i don't think i ever want to live anywhere outside of southern california. i know, most people hate it because of the traffic and cost of living, but i've never lived outside here and i wouldn't want to.

i'd love to move to costa mesa or huntington beach, california. i spend most of my time in those places anyway haha. that's pretty much a pipe dream though unless i stumble onto some massive fortune 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I livee in Costa Mesa right now and used to live in HB... I actually hate it!!! 
It's so boring and suburban like, I wanna get out of here asap! It's not that expensive in Costa Mesa, Costa Mesa has some real ghetto areas too... I pay 1200 a month for my 1 bedroom apt, I don't think its too bad...

I would love to live in either Malibu, or Hollywood Hills or somewhere in Los Angeles. I think I'm also a city girl and really really hate the suburbs!

Also wouldn't mind living in Miami, I've been watching lots of 8th and ocean and miami looks hot!

I'm self employed so I could easily move right now to those places, except Malibu, that's a bit too expensive... But I just stay here cause I'm used to it...


----------



## Throwaway Style (May 13, 2006)

Chicago or New York. 
i'm so so torn. 
The two main schools I wanna go to after highschool are in Chicago and New York (Chicago - Columbia College, NY- F.I.T)
Right now I feel like I'd explode if I moved out of Chicago, I just feel so extremeeely rooted here. I love it.


----------



## depecher (May 13, 2006)

Santa Barbara, CA allllll the way! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's not too far from me though.


----------



## koolmnbv (May 13, 2006)

New York City or Miami


----------



## Lucy In The Sky... (May 13, 2006)

San Diego
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm such a dumbdumb for moving up north....damn school!! haha.


----------



## litlaur (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *caffn8me* 
_Over the past couple of years I've been doing quite a lot of work about 50 miles south of Atlanta, GA but although I like Atlanta I'm not sure I'd want to live there._

 
trust me, you don't want to live here...

j/k 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (kind of anyway, I've been here too long)

I want to live nearer to the ocean, probably Seattle. My sister lives up there, so I'm visiting her next week. It's perfect timing too because I just graduated, and this is the time for me to start seriously considering relocating.


----------



## sunsational (May 14, 2006)

umm Boston.

I would never raise my kids in Ga. the crime rate is high and public schools suck


----------



## SChotgurrl (May 14, 2006)

I'm stuck between ATL, L.A., and Miami/South Beach...the downside is L.A and Florida have too many risks of natural disasters, but then again Georgia is at risk for hurricanes too....I dunno I would base it upon my income I guess!


----------



## MAC_Whore (May 14, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iiifugaziii* 
_SEATTLE!!! i've wanted to live there for years._

 
Funny you say that, my top 3 choices are: 

1. SEATTLE
2. SEATTLE
3. SEATTLE

There is a lot to do, I love the people and I LOVE the rain!   Yeah, I will be moving back shortly!


----------



## MACHOMULA (Feb 22, 2007)

Though there are no MACs nearby, I'd have to go with my hometown of Grassy Creek, NC.  I know it sounds like the most corny place in the world, but it is so very small, peaceful, and inspiring.  

Winter = Frozen White 
Spring= Emerald Grenn
Summer= Orange Tangent and Freshwater
Fall= Amber Lights

Get my point? No place like it!!


----------



## User34 (Feb 22, 2007)

Hands down NYC.
I moved from NYC in July to South Carolina.. but like 20 mins from Charlotte NC. 
::YAWN!!::
I can't wait to move back. If only it was a lil' cheaper to actually LIVE in NYC!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_Funny you say that, my top 3 choices are: 

1. SEATTLE
2. SEATTLE
3. SEATTLE

There is a lot to do, I love the people and I LOVE the rain!   Yeah, I will be moving back shortly!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I agree...:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




: 
 Id move Back to Seattle. .. I love the rain. .. and here in so.cal.. we get NO RAIN . and it depresses me!!!
Seattle amazes me. its history. how it was built..TWICE! and the underground tunnels. It has AMAAAZZING seafood.. (and an amazing mac counter the best one ive EVER been to[in the way of people being nice to you while your are trying to drop some cash at their place of employment]) The space needle (touristy i know) the Amphibious Cars that take you thru the town and out on the water.. not a good city for driving though. the parking fees are outrageous!!


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 22, 2007)

I would select NYC or Philadelphia... really, any major city on the Northeastern/Mid-Atlantic part of the US. Why? Because that sections houses NYC, Boston, Philadelphia, Washington DC, and a lot of other places for little trips. 

I would say Chicago or San Francisco, but I'd want to have other metropolitan areas close by.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Feb 22, 2007)

tucson, AZ or san antonio, TX with my family. if i were single i'd have to say seattle or NYC.


----------



## amoona (Feb 22, 2007)

Damn I'm surprised sooo many people picked San Francisco haha. Didn't know we were so popular. 

So if I had to pick another city ... hmmm ... well if I wanted to stay in the Bay Area I'd move to Atherton or Black Hawk.

If I wanted to leave it would be a Newport Beach, CA or Miami, FL. I hear Boston and Chicago are gorgeous but I don't do snow. ;-)


----------



## macface (Feb 22, 2007)

New york for me.


----------



## Willa (Feb 22, 2007)

I would also say NYC.

If I had money to buy a great place, I would defenatly go there.
I love big cities.

Can't wait to go back.
I wish I had friends over there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anybody???
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lollll


----------



## lemurian (Feb 22, 2007)

I've already lived in SF, so I'd say NYC if I weren't a parent... But since I am, I'll say Portland, OR.  It's kid-friendly and Earth-friendly, close to the ocean but not far from snow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Pretty decent shopping and no tax!


----------



## medusalox (Feb 22, 2007)

New Orleans.

I try to take a vacation there a few times a year. They say that 'once New Orleans has your heart, she never lets it go" and it is so, so true.

However, I'm about to graduate with a degree in Criminal Justice, and I don't think I want to be a cop THERE, per se. Maybe in one of the towns nearby, but New Orleans is a bit too rough when it comes to that line of duty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But I have no doubt that I'll be living in Louisiana within the next few years. I'm about 70 miles north of Chicago, right now.


----------



## claresauntie (Feb 22, 2007)

CHICAGO


----------



## M.A.C*Attack (Feb 25, 2007)

Well for me if it was soo over populated now, I would move back home to where i was born and raised ..... San Jose california!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




but since thats in possible im staying here in Tucson ,Az 
My sister just moved back here to az from NYC and said after 3 yrs over there shed only go back to visit and never consider moving back there ...and Las Vegas  is a no no my best friend just moved there and says if she didnt have her good job there shed move back in a heart beat soo i guess ill stay here and be happy about it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 plus im in the middle so it give me a reason to go back ome and visit and also to go to vegas and see my best friend and party with her


----------



## mskitchmas (Feb 25, 2007)

new york!

close sencond of new orleans


----------



## Beachgrl07 (Feb 25, 2007)

A small city in Montana...I'd love to just get away from it all!


----------



## GalleyGirl (Feb 27, 2007)

I want to live in Alaska, in a medium sized town...I just think it would be neat to live so close to so much untainted wilderness.


----------



## KAIA (Mar 2, 2007)

NEW YORK CITY!!!!!!!!!! since i came to the US i always wanted to live there... i remember the first time i went there the first thing i said was.. "now i can rest in peace" seriously i'm in love with that place i've visited new york city around 6 times and everytime i go i feel so alive i even have a NY ROXY TOTE and i use it even though i live in DE LOL! but is just so expensive there i know a couple of people that moved from ny to DE because they couldn't save any money there...but we'll see if things are doing alright and i have enough money i swear i would move to new york city.
I'm coming from a big city like Lima where there's always something to do, the noise, A CITY! completely different as DE i feel isolated here...


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *amoona* 

 
_ I hear Boston and Chicago are gorgeous but I don't do snow. ;-)_

 
Chicago is not that pretty. No trees, no stars, just steel and concrete. But Christmas time (when it bothers to snow) on Michigan Ave at night is glorious!  It has it's moments, but mostly it just smells funny. And is very dirty. I can attest to it, as I've lived here my entire life. It's only redeeming quality- amazing shopping and architecture like you wouldn't even believe. Drawbacks- 9% tax on MAC (well, and everything else too)! Sad thing is, I'm a midwestern Chicago girl through and through. The thought of living somewhere else frightens me, haha. I need the dirt and noise and gross [email protected]$ black snow, or else it's not home! And- if I went anywhere else, people would make fun of me for my accent! I say melk! 

I'm moving to Taos, NM.


----------



## little teaser (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelstar* 

 
_i want to live in NYC 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i've also often thought about living in hawaii.... but i've never been there and i dont really think its all palm trees and beaches.... or am i wrong? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
no hun your not wrong.. hawaii is not all palm trees and beaches.. outside of that it totally sux and full of ice heads i live there when my husband was in the navy, dont get me wrong its a great place to visit for a short amount of time but i was soooooo ready to leave and come back to the mainland..

i think i would like to live in 
miami


----------



## medusalox (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_Chicago is not that pretty. No trees, no stars, just steel and concrete. But Christmas time (when it bothers to snow) on Michigan Ave at night is glorious!  It has it's moments, but mostly it just smells funny. And is very dirty. I can attest to it, as I've lived here my entire life. It's only redeeming quality- amazing shopping and architecture like you wouldn't even believe. Drawbacks- 9% tax on MAC (well, and everything else too)! Sad thing is, I'm a midwestern Chicago girl through and through. The thought of living somewhere else frightens me, haha. I need the dirt and noise and gross [email protected]$ black snow, or else it's not home! And- if I went anywhere else, people would make fun of me for my accent! I say melk! 

I'm moving to Taos, NM._

 
LOL, I live on the WI/IL border, so I spend a lot of time in Chi-town. 
You forgot to mention how aggressive the drivers are, even though that nine time out of ten, they're doing something wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and I say melk too!


----------



## eastsidesunset (Mar 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *medusalox* 

 
_LOL, I live on the WI/IL border, so I spend a lot of time in Chi-town. 
You forgot to mention how aggressive the drivers are, even though that nine time out of ten, they're doing something wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Oh, and I say melk too!_

 

Yes. Driving here is horrible, but with the state of public transit, it's the easiest way sometimes. Honestly, I consider myself a pretty good driver, but I can totally see where people would hate driving in this city. People are crazy behind the wheel. When you say Chicaaaaago, you know you've been here too long!


----------



## Dark_Phoenix (Mar 4, 2007)

Anchorage, Alaska <3

I lived there for a year and a half and love the city! The only drawback is the insanely dark days of winter... but you get used to it. If anywhere else, then Portland, Oregon or Massachusets, NY (<I'm a North Shore girl... am I supposed to be proud of that?)


----------



## Bybs (May 22, 2007)

Definately NYC


----------



## Raerae (May 22, 2007)

Beverly Hills


----------



## asnbrb (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *little teaser* 

 
_no hun your not wrong.. hawaii is not all palm trees and beaches.. outside of that it totally sux and full of ice heads i live there when my husband was in the navy, dont get me wrong its a great place to visit for a short amount of time but i was soooooo ready to leave and come back to the mainland..

i think i would like to live in 
miami_

 
hahahaha!  I live in Hawai'i and you're totally right about iceheads.  I work in Kalihi, which is icehead central  and I work for welfare/food stamps which has the iceheads come into my building.  My coworker actually saw a guy lighting his pipe on the way to the coffee shop one day (day, not night!).

But you know what?  I wouldn't trade it for the world.  I grew up here and it's so homey (not the icehead part, the place where I live in Aiea) and it's just so easy for me to do my thing and not worry about anything.  I think because I was born and grew up here that I relate better here than little teaser.  I have to admit though-- I did live on the mainland for awhile and it drove me bonkers.  My BF on the other hand, is comfortable anywhere (he's lived in San Jose, Philly, Taiwan-- military brat).

If I had to pick one of the continental, I'd go with San Fran.  I like the hustle and bustle of the place and there's druggies there too (woo, did I see some when I went clubbing!!), so I'll have lots of work


----------



## xSazx (May 23, 2007)

I'd LOVE to live in Florida - Fort Lauderdale or Orlando.. I'm gonig on holiday to Orlando in about 3 weeks I'm SO excited.
 & I'd love to live in California - Los Angeles, somewhere nice & prettyin Orange County like Laguna Beach hahaha
Orrrrr NEW YORKKK! Going there in Feb with my Fashion college.. cannot wait!
& I'd love to live in Las Vegas for a bit, only a few months to a year tho!


----------



## aziajs (May 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *eastsidesunset* 

 
_Chicago is not that pretty. No trees, no stars, just steel and concrete. But Christmas time (when it bothers to snow) on Michigan Ave at night is glorious!  It has it's moments, but mostly it just smells funny. And is very dirty. I can attest to it, as I've lived here my entire life. It's only redeeming quality- amazing shopping and architecture like you wouldn't even believe. Drawbacks- 9% tax on MAC (well, and everything else too)! Sad thing is, I'm a midwestern Chicago girl through and through. The thought of living somewhere else frightens me, haha. I need the dirt and noise and gross [email protected]$ black snow, or else it's not home! And- if I went anywhere else, people would make fun of me for my accent! I say melk! 

I'm moving to Taos, NM._

 
Oh my god!  I completely disagree!  I think Chicago is beautiful.  The lakeshore, the skyline, the architechture, the neighboorhoods.  I love it.  I grew up in Chicago, moved and now I'm back.  I appreciate it more now than ever.


----------



## june19th (May 23, 2007)

Austin, TX. Definitely. I'm in love with that city, I'm a Texas girl. I'll live there eventually!


----------



## eighmii (May 24, 2007)

I'm definatley a Florida girl.. I can't imagine leaving here.. Though I would like to get out of Palm Beach.. I'm moving to Ft Lauderdale in September, but if I had the funds I'd live on South Beach.


----------



## iio (May 25, 2007)

California, in the Santa Barbara area i just think its so pretty their and Hawaii


----------



## NaturallyME (May 25, 2007)

I LOVE FLORIDA and its practically PARADISE
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  i live not even 10 mins from the beach.... hurricanes are ridiculous here i must admit but I wouldnt trade it for anything
I love in the panhandle and I would love to live farther south maybe orlando, ft lauderdale, MIAMI= TOO EXPENSIVE 
I love ATL too but tooo much goin on too fast for me 
Been to Chicage but it was X mas time so it probably seemed more glamorous 
I would LOVE to visit NYC maybe after I graduate


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (May 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iio* 

 
_California, in the Santa Barbara area i just think its so pretty their and Hawaii_

 
I guess the grass is always greener. This is where I live and I hate it.people here are RUDE. Santa Barbara is the WORST , people honking at you all the time, Its like being in the city of L.A.


----------



## Suzyn (May 26, 2007)

TX is overrated.  I <3 San Diego!!!


----------



## Hilly (May 26, 2007)

I am born and raised from the city of Chicago. I didnt realize how awesome it was until I moved to Houston. Houston SUCKS!!! Its so hot, humid, scary highway drivers, no good shops (rice village doesnt cut it really)...I could do on and on. BUT i try to make the best of it because I am here for my Fiance's job at NASA and want to stay positive. lol


----------



## iio (May 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_I guess the grass is always greener. This is where I live and I hate it.people here are RUDE. Santa Barbara is the WORST , people honking at you all the time, Its like being in the city of L.A._

 
Oh really ahh im sorry about that...I've been there a couple of times when I used to live near L.A.  BUt yeah L.A. drivers are agressive and mean drivers.


----------

